# Succulents



## danbob6 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 19, 2019)

I really like the soft colors of the first.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 19, 2019)

Number one for me............


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really like the soft colors of the first.





Jeff15 said:


> Number one for me............



Thanks for the comments.  Anyone have any idea the name of #3?


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 19, 2019)

number one especially nice .. but all are very good  and loving the colors


----------



## CherylL (Jun 19, 2019)

#1 for me too


----------

